# Is this a female A. Cacatuoides 'Orange'?



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all.
Hoping for some help confirming this fish is female and not a sneaky male.
IMG_20200212_203754 by Mark Raeburn, on Flickr


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

No one?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It certainly looks like a female, but then so does a sneaker male! Can't say for 100% from appearance, but mostly you have to watch the behavior to spot a sneaker male from a female.

What makes you think that it could be a hiding male?


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for your reply.


Mr Chromedome said:


> What makes you think that it could be a hiding male?


Behavior...the male chases 'her' away at every opportunity. He keeps her at one end of the tank.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

I am not that sure but it does look like a female cichlid.


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks isabellamor.


----------

